# Casting Clinic - Shoreline Park 9/15 9am.



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Clinic Saturday 9/15 9am Shoreline park - all comers are welcome.

Now we are casting on water and practicing the pickups and roll casts on water. We have been doing those on gras but now we transition to water.


----------

